# Do Luck Gullwing GTR coming to UK



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi,

As the title suggests, we are bringing over Do-Luck's Gullwing Prototype GTR from Japan to do a little tour of Europe this year. The car will return to Japan and is on loan to be shown for the first time in 8 years.

This car is a bit of a myth, it first appeared at the Tokyo Auto Salon in 1996 as a concept GTR to prove the radical ideas and expertise of Do-Luck's bodystyling dept.

Since then ( where it won the best car of show ) it has sat at Do-Luck in an inch of dust - until 4 weeks ago.

The car will be in the UK in 2 weeks time and will be shown off in public via Sumo Power at the usual shows and events.

A full spec list is on its way to me however it has HKS 2530's and a RB28 engine, which in its day was obviously very trick indeed. It was a brand new GTR bought for the purpose and immediately modified therefore it is a very rare car for even that reason in that it hasnt hardly turned a wheel in its life.

Here is a picture of the car outside Do-Lucks warehouse prior to loading.

It may not be everyones cup of tea however it is well worth a good look over if you get to see it at a show.

I have asked for the past 3 years if we could bring it to the UK and they finally said yes 

I have more pictures and can load some if the interest is there if you GTR pervs can wait a couple of weeks to see it 

The whole car is a one-off.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

very nice car,will it be at JapFest?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

very, erm...........different.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fair play to you for bringing that over Andy 
Styling is a bit controversial but without it where would we be.
How anyone over 6' will get in there is going to be interesting.

What made them finally agree to let you have the car for a tour of duty.

More pics too please.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Interesting concept... Looks like a fair bit of work went into it.

It'll be good to see it in the flesh.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

jes that does look special, got any pics from behind?? and does that mean that car was all done like that 10 years ago??


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks like a lot of work has gone in to that,but not my cup of tea though!


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Has anyone ever put targa tops into a Skyline ? (this pic reminded me of the isea) , I thought about it myself (got an old 300 targa to strip) but Im not fussy about cutting up the Skyline.

Mark.


----------



## 3NVY (Apr 26, 2005)

Very interesting! Would love to get a closer look! Kevin and Alex would also, I'm sure! How close can we get 

Well done Andy on finally securing it! See you at one of the shows (don't let the rain put you off Japfest this year, we wanna see this car!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> Hi,
> 
> As the title suggests, we are bringing over Do-Luck's Gullwing Prototype GTR from Japan to do a little tour of Europe this year. The car will return to Japan and is on loan to be shown for the first time in 8 years.
> 
> ...


Yuk!! that looks as bad as the nemesis car!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I will reserve judgement until I see it up close


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

Classy premises  & errrrrrr FUGLY car


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

I'd like to see more pictures, as the one above can only be described as 'aesthetically challenging'!

Fox
---


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Well don't care about you lot but I bloody love it 

Andy, are you gonna have it on show at your premises at all before/between shows as I'd love to pop down & see it ... ! Plus I do need another oil filter soon so great excuse


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

PMSL


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

ROFL


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

More pics would do nicely for us non U.K members *cough me cough*


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttt!!!

I love it! Damn this looks BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD. Can they do mine?  

Please show me some more pics as I guess I'll never see the beast IRL (or maybe if you take it to the continent one of these days? Maybe PTS next year?)

Thanx!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

well it certainly looks original.. and from back when the car was actually done, i think it looks really cool.

A bit of similar lines to the veilside attack kit, but it does look rather like an early generation 3d video game pic


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

i think that car would look amazing in person

any more pics andy?


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

The beast has arrived.
Wow. It looks amazing in the flesh  
I can t believe its only done 11,000kms 
New Pics tomorrow.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

sshhhwweeeetttt


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dont sure about the looks,looks different,but does it look good


----------



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Any Pics yet Andy?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Sumo Power said:


> The beast has arrived.
> Wow. It looks amazing in the flesh
> I can t believe its only done 11,000kms
> New Pics tomorrow.


wheres the pics dude???


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

Sorry for the delay, just got to find some time to lower the back down to Pre-container level and take some clean car pics


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

Sneaky pics  

Rob with the R33









Dan with a BIG tyre


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tell Rob to get his hair cut!!!!

Mick


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Dont know,but from the rear it only look


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

It's a 'who ate all the pies' car!!

Glad I'm not buying those tyres. 
T


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Think I'll reserve final judgement till I see it in the flesh or at least full resolution pics of the car in decent light.

Looks mighty wide!


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

Click smaller pics for big view


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I've said it before & I'll say it again ...


*I LIKE IT !!!*


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Gull wing doors are nice. Engine bay looks tasty.

But white leather interior? Transformer style nose? No thanks...

Fox
---
(I appreciate an emormouse amount of work must have gone into it, but it's just not my cup of tea)


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

really dont like that sorry  

looks bloated and out of proportion.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

can we see the interior please


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Not for me,i prefer a standart car over that


----------



## 1100hp (Jun 14, 2005)

I can see why doluck didnt let you have it for 3 years Mr Barnes, its am ugly f%$£er isnt it, although a lax power cover car tho......


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

3 spokes 

Apart from that I think it looks quite cool. Its certainly a better way to have an attention grabbing 33 than that Nemesis creation.


----------



## Sumo Power (Apr 19, 2005)

emicen said:


> 3 spokes


They were all the rage in 1996 when this car was created from a brand new GTR. Way ahead of its time with the 2.8 engine, doors etc 
Think what DO-LUCK could do now 10 years on


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

i've got out of the MAX POWER thing !!!.

sorry.


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Did I mention I didn't like the three spokes though ... rage at the time or not !!!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

dam thats a wide mo fo am liking it though for a 10 year old creation its unbelievable:smokin:


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> PMSL


LOL!!! Quality!!!


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Sumo Power said:


> They were all the rage in 1996 when this car was created from a brand new GTR. Way ahead of its time with the 2.8 engine, doors etc
> Think what DO-LUCK could do now 10 years on


Couldnt you swap them whilst its over in Europe for shows etc? I know the Japanese still love their 3 spokes even today (I dont know why, theyre such an advanced culture in every other way  ) but they just spoil the car imho.

Nice set of Image split rims or similar.:smokin:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I think the wheels are :smokin:

the only bit of it that I like apart from the engine............

Simon


----------

